

On the Osborne 1 and Adam Osborne, 30 years later. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2011/04/01/osborne-computer/

======
dsuriano
_"Hi, this is Steve Jobs. I'd like to speak with Adam Osborne."

The secretary informed Steve that Mr. Osborne was not available, and would not
be back in the office until tomorrow morning. She asked Steve if he would like
to leave a message.

"Yes", Steve replied. He paused for a second. "Here's my message. Tell Adam
he's an asshole."

There was a long delay, as the secretary tried to figure out how to respond.
Steve continued, "One more thing. I hear that Adam's curious about the
Macintosh. Tell him that the Macintosh is so good that he's probably going to
buy a few for his children even though it put his company out of business!"_

[http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story...](http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Tell_Adam_Hes_An_Asshole.txt&sortOrder=Sort%20by%20Date&detail=medium)

------
iuguy
I used an Osborne 1 as a child, it was my uncle's. He used to take it with him
as he travelled between factories a lot and often had to write reports.

Although it looks ridiculous now, it really was mind-bending technology at the
time. This was a full computer running full CP/M! Wordstar! Everything! Here's
a video of the Osborne 1 in action[1].

He also had an Epson HX-20[2] which he eventually gave to me, it's an amazing
machine and bizarrely Epson still provide support pages for it.[3]

[1] - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgTC2_Y8SQ4>

[2] - <http://oldcomputers.net/hx-20.html>

[3] - [http://www.epson.com/cgi-
bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?BV_...](http://www.epson.com/cgi-
bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&oid=14492)

